# ما هى الية عمل مروحة التكييف فى السيارة هيونداى ماتريكس



## sobh71 (12 أغسطس 2011)

لدى مشكلة فى تكييف السيارة و هى متوقفة فى اشارة لمدة طويلة الاحظ ان الهواء الداخل من فتحة التكييف يكون ساخنا 
بالنسبة للمروحة
هل هى سرعة واحدة ام اثنتين مثل مروحة التبريد
و هل تخرج الهواء من الداخل للخارج 
ام انها تسحب الهواء من الخارج لتدفعة الى سربنتينة التكييف لتبردها
و هل لها فيوز مستقل عن مروحة التبريد 
بالنسبة للفريون قمت بشحنة منذ شهر 
و عندما اتحرك بالسيارة يدخل هواء بارد من فتحة التكييف عادى


----------



## sobh71 (14 أغسطس 2011)

الا يوجد رد من السادة المشرفين 
الصنايعية كما تعلمون علمهم قليل و طبعا التوكيل غالى جدا 
سرعة المروحة عندى تعمل مع السرعة البطيئة عادى و لكن عند السرعة الاعلى
اجد ان مروحة التبريد تعمل و لكن مروحة التكييف الامامية لا تعمل


----------



## العقاب الهرم (15 أغسطس 2011)

sobh71 قال:


> لدى مشكلة فى تكييف السيارة و هى متوقفة فى اشارة لمدة طويلة الاحظ ان الهواء الداخل من فتحة التكييف يكون ساخنا
> بالنسبة للمروحة
> هل هى سرعة واحدة ام اثنتين مثل مروحة التبريد
> و هل تخرج الهواء من الداخل للخارج
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
المروحة تسحب الهواء من الخارج وتدفعه باتجاه السربنتينة
واكيد لها فيوز مستقل عن مروحة التبريد ac fan

بالنسبة لاخر جملة كتبتها هنالك سؤال
هل عندما تضغط على دواسة البنزين والسيارة متوقفة يخرج هواء بارد وعتدما ترفع رجلك يصبح ساخن ؟
وهل هذه المشكلة تكون بالنهار والليل ام بالنهار فقط ؟


----------



## sobh71 (16 أغسطس 2011)

اشكرك على الاهتمام اخى العقاب الهرم
المشكلة عندى وقت الزروة فقط و ذلك على ما اعتقد لان مروحة التكييف عندى تعمل مع السرعة البطيئة فقط مع مروحة التبريد اما عند الزروة عند التوقف فتحتاج السيارة طبعا للتبريد عندها لاحظت ان مروحة التبريد تعمل بسرعة عالية اما مروحة التكييف فبدلا من ان تعمل معها بسرعة عالية فانها تتوقف
فهل هذا هو سبب الاحساس بحرارة داخل السيارة
اما فى المساء او عندما تتحرك السيارة فان المروحتان تعملان السرعة البطيئة معا لهذا لا اشعر باى حرارة داخل السيارة
ولكن فى ليلة كانت الرطوبة عالية احسست ايضا بحرارة داخل السيارة من خلال فتحة التكييف
بمعنى ان مروحة التكييف توقفت

هل عندما تضغط على دواسة البنزين والسيارة متوقفة يخرج هواء بارد وعتدما ترفع رجلك يصبح ساخن ؟
لا يبرد الهواء الا اذا تحركت السيارة مهما ضغط على دواسة البنزين


----------



## العقاب الهرم (16 أغسطس 2011)

نعم اخى توقف المروحة الخاصة بالمكيف يؤثر سلبا على كفاءة التبريد
نرجو مراجعتها بورشة صيانة


----------



## sobh71 (16 أغسطس 2011)

اشكرك اخى على الرد و ان شاء الله ساذهب لمراجعة المروحة بورشة صيانة


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (29 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------

